# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  HOW TO CURE SHOULDER PROBLEMS (Trust me this will do it 90% of the time)

## javerton

With a large towel or broomstick I want you to hold it with straight arms for the entire time of what i describe in the following movement--a large "rolled up like a rope" beach towel works good but honestly a longer broomstick (without the bristles) works best in my opinion. Start out with it with a really wide grip (with straight arms) in front of you (on your quads) and with straight arms bring it up and overhead and then down and back to the middle of your back--STRAIGHT ARMS ALL THE WAY--this is going to be very difficult and hard the first couple times out and then will be "old hat" with time----and its going to be painful in a stretching pump kind of way---i want 50 reps each time you do this--one repetition is from in front of your face (all with straight arms) to up overhead and back, and then down all the way to the middle of your back and then back up overhead to in front of your face again (again all with straight arms)--the important part of the movement is the area overhead that is really tight--do all of this carefully/slowly---dont just whip it over and back---if your hand is slipping off the broomstick even with the widest grip, or you cant bring your arms over straight and the start bending on you, you have some serious shoulder inflexibility and need to work this hard and get up to speed (or you could just need a longer broomstick too)--again do all of these revolutions controlled and carefully--push into the stretch as you go along toward the 50 revolutions, your chest will be pushing outward and your shoulders rolling back--your shoulders are going to blow up with so much blood its going to be incredibly painfull pumpwise--Do this once a day at nite as many times a week as you can---sometimes I have people do it every single day---but every time you do it try to move your grip inward (thats the key)----its going to be very hard to do but try your best to move your grip inward for the next 2-4 weeks and your range of motion with shoulders will increase dramatically and any impingement and the majority of other problems should be gone in 2 weeks--also try to move your grip in as you are doing the 50 revolutions--start off with a stretching but relatively easy 10 to warm up some, then try to move your grip in even by a centimeter if you can for the next 20 revolutions and then at 30 try to move the grip in another centimeter--really try to push what you can do stretchwise once your warmed up here--trust me this sounds easy but your going to be muttering "**** you dante" after you get to your 25th revolution--Ive cured too many shoulder problems with this simple movement now its pretty ridiculous, and this and a menthol rub applied liberally daily and before sleep has cured alot of shoulder/bicepital tendonitis in trainees ---Heres a pic attached to this post so you can get an idea (thanks to a trainee of mine who cured his shoulders with this)--but remember the broomstick goes overhead and all the way back to the middle of the back (he just drew the start of the movement when you begin)

http://www.intensemuscle.com/6997-ho...o-90-time.html

Some others notes posted:

arms straight the whole way--and if you cant keep arms straight you have to widen the grip and/or get a longer broomstick (dont be gripping the broomstick with tights fists--let it roll thru your fingers if it has to as you go up and back)--i only hold onto it with my middle and pointer fingers and thumb

Id plan ahead tyson and do it around working shoulders--id skip the day before maybe and skip the day after but do it after working shoulders (while still warmed up--maybe when you got home from gym) and then on all the other days

----------


## bass

it works for me too and i always recommend it,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNill...rom=PL&index=2

----------


## mad04007

so ive been dealin with a seperated a/c joint in my shoulder since november 09. i couldnt do chest or shoulder workouts without pain and 2 weeks off between workouts! i read about this excersise on another forum about a week ago...thought hell ill try it. 1st couple days...nothin much just sore in the shoulder...now after a week and a half...this excerise is no efin joke!! no pain in my joint at all when i lift anymore...its unreal!! i am able to do all my lifts no probs and no pain! i just cant beleive it works this well!! a lifting life saver!! 

its hard as hell to get through 50 reps...but wow.. 

if u have shoulder probs...joints, rotator cuff...etc... DO THIS EXCERISE.. 2 weeks...bam!

----------


## NC600cbr

Good lord. After doing this I realize I really need to start stretching out more often. 

Between my shoulders and hamstrings I gotta add stretching badly.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

"Do you know whats good for shoulder pain?
If you lick my butthole."
lol just thought id add a nice stepbrothers quote in.

But on a serious note im gonna try some of this stuff out.

----------


## bass

another stretching exercise that helped me the most is this,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scBJWKbUGX0

----------


## Regular guy

Thanks guys for the shoulder stretches.

----------


## lovbyts

> it works for me too and i always recommend it,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNill...rom=PL&index=2


I really need to remember to do this more often. I have seen the video several time but always forget about it.  :Frown:  Maybe I should just add it to my calender on my phone?  :Smilie: 

I also do many of the other LIGHT exercise with cable for my shoulder and it has helped a lot. I will add this one and start tonight.  :Smilie: 

Do you think it's OK to do EVERY day or maybe 3x a week?

----------


## rsnake21

im def gonna try this out cuz my shoulder just started giving me problems.i have now when i lift and i was gonna ask if i should quit working shoulders all together until it went away. but im gonna try this first.

----------


## thetruthc32

did anyone else notice how ripped that guys ****in back was ?

----------


## pskyle

Thanks a lot for this post...the more stretches I learn the more it helps with preventing injuries and helping my exercises.

----------


## cherrydrpepper

THIS NEEDS TO BE STICKIED

I have had a rotator cuff injury that is over 10 years old and persisted to bother me until a few months ago when I said enough is enough and started doing my own rehab program. I am reaching a point where I can do overhead press exercises with legitimate weight thanks to this exercise that I do with a broomstick. 

In addition to this I also do these stretches and exercises regularly:

All the stretches from this video Bass posted
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scBJWKbUGX0

"Innies" and "Outies"
I do them with bands (I only do the first two)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_zilegpVwY

Some people do them with very small free weights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpdlF_Vh7zg

Lastly, I got this from an interview with a pro. He said he likes to work the heads of the shoulder before jumping into a big power move like overhead press or clean and press. So what I've started doing is supersetting my front raises, side raises, and a rear delt exercise. I do at least one set with them all, then I will go into a power movement. I am noticing stability and power gains from doing this recently.

----------


## Zedik

I injured my shoulder back in march, could only lift 15lbs overhead. lots of pain with most exercises until i got a strength band and started doing these stretches. After a month I can't believe it started working. Still some pain but I can now throw a ball without pain and can slowly increase my weight in doing shoulder exercises.

----------


## felixno9

this is a great thread, Im just bumping it so i can read it fully when i get home from work.

----------


## Anubi555

thanks very much for the great post,. i suffered from my shoulder for almost two months now, even quit lifting altogether for the last 2 weeks, only doing cardio, thought it's gonna get better with rest and some pain killers and muscle relaxant mids,. but doing this for only three days now, and i already feel huge diff. ,. i think i'll get back to lifting gradually in a week or so,. thanks again

----------


## chris66

> thanks very much for the great post,. i suffered from my shoulder for almost two months now, even quit lifting altogether for the last 2 weeks, only doing cardio, thought it's gonna get better with rest and some pain killers and muscle relaxant mids,. but doing this for only three days now, and i already feel huge diff. ,. i think i'll get back to lifting gradually in a week or so,. thanks again


Personally I say give yourself more time. If it was bothering you for two months 2 weeks of rehab isnt going to magically fix it. If anything nows a good chance to start doing this rotation exercise along with the other resistance band exercises posted. Id say 3 weeks total(so another 2 weeks?) before going back into it. I've had rotator cuff problems for 6 months now, and starting in august i gave myself 8 weeks of solid rehab.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Very interesting . 
Watching the video concerning squats helped me . I didn't know why my shoulders hurt on leg day .
You can teach a old dog a new trick .

----------


## Anubi555

> Personally I say give yourself more time. If it was bothering you for two months 2 weeks of rehab isnt going to magically fix it. If anything nows a good chance to start doing this rotation exercise along with the other resistance band exercises posted. Id say 3 weeks total(so another 2 weeks?) before going back into it. I've had rotator cuff problems for 6 months now, and starting in august i gave myself 8 weeks of solid rehab.


Thank you very much for concern
I didn't expect it to be fixed in 2 weeks,. i even believe that it would it take more than just 3 weeks or even a month to fully recover, i just thought that i might hit the weight while dealing with it "i mean when/if the pain is bearable, which it is now", but this bring up my question, do i have to be 100% comfy with my shoulder to start lift again?, or this would get it worse?, I was just gonna try and see, but as being among such knowledgeable bb's, i'd rather make use of other's exp.  :Smilie:

----------


## chris66

I'm just going off my past experience with shoulder problems. It started out as a bicep injury in august 09, waited a couple weeks, worked out for another 2 and ended up taking all of sept off, and didn't bother with any rehab. Got back in the gym in october and the pain gradually got worst, moving from the bicep up to my shoulder, and finally this past feb I seemingly lost all strength in my right arm. Been out since then, minus a couple weeks here and then. Finally said enough is enough and gave myseelf 8weeks of solid rehab. I'm 4weeks in and my shoulder hasn't felt better in ages, still gonna wait another 2 weeks before pushing any iron. The exercises posted here have worked wonders so far.

----------


## A010011000111

you mean stretching can prevent, and even heal injuries? holy shit this is big news folks

ok im kidding this is a really great thread and the suggested exercise is superb... but come on ppl we all really need to stretch more than we already do... myself included

----------

